# where to go for rush/overnight custom heat transfers?



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Help, I just had a school design a new mascot, they have a fair this weekend and want heat transfers for t-shirts about 200 mascot is 3 colors. can someone point me to the right company that can produce the transfers overnight and get to me by friday Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: custom heat transfers*

Try calling or visiting TransferExpress.com (1-800-622-2280). I think they have some great rush options.

Maybe other members will share more companies here that they've used for rush service.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have used www.acetransco.com for rush orders and they have always come through with great results. ... JB


----------

